# husquavarns's response to my complaint on Poulan saw



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

I have heard of others with this problem, and I filed a complaint- Husquavarna basically said -- well - pretty obvious from their response.

http://www.saferproducts.gov/Search/Result.aspx?dm=0&q=20150116-CAE91-2147436401&srt=0


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If the second stud is in place I would place a nut on that stud.

Did you make a request of Poulan that they do something?

George


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

When the saw cover is in place, the second stud is covered, and serves only to align the cover. 

Yes, I wrote to Poulan some time before I filed the complaint, and never received an answer.

Sucks, because otherwise it is a great saw, if I could just keep the chain tight.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The problem I had with the Poulan saw I had was it took too much work to get it running. Normally I had to crank on it for 15 to 20 minutes to get it running. Nobody could fix it so I got rid of the saw. This was a long time ago and the bar tightening system had two bolts like any other chain saw.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> The problem I had with the Poulan saw I had was it took too much work to get it running. Normally I had to crank on it for 15 to 20 minutes to get it running. Nobody could fix it so I got rid of the saw. This was a long time ago and the bar tightening system had two bolts like any other chain saw.


Saw has always started and run OK. Here's pics of the cover - inside shows the holes for the two studs, other one shows outside where the one stud comes through and the black knob screws on to it. 

Classic case of - it wasn't broken but they fixed it anyway. There was nothing wrong with the old style 2 nut setup - it worked.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Alchymist said:


> When the saw cover is in place, the second stud is covered, and serves only to align the cover.
> 
> Yes, I wrote to Poulan some time before I filed the complaint, and never received an answer.
> 
> Sucks, because otherwise it is a great saw, if I could just keep the chain tight.


I understand that you wrote to them. But, did you ask them anything that required a response?

George


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> I understand that you wrote to them. But, did you ask them anything that required a response?
> 
> George


I'll let you be the judge:

Poulan
335 Harris Corners Parkway, 
Charlotte, NC 28269

05 Aug 2014
**** PA, *****

Re: PP4620AVX

Dear Sirs,

I purchased the above referenced model chain saw some time ago, and until recently I have been satisfied. The saw was used intermittently last fall, and again this summer, perhaps a dozen times in all.

The problem that has developed is a matter of the chain tightening system failing to keep the chain tight. The first time it happened, I thought perhaps the chain stretched, but as I continued to use the saw, the problem became more and more frequent. It got to the point where the chain would loosen after only a few minutes of use, and loosen to the point where it would fly off the bar. At one point it came off and became entangled in my pants cuff.

Talking with two separate dealers revealed that this is a common problem with this model saw. At this point I consider it as much a safety issue as one of inconvenience. This issue basically renders the saw useless. My question is, do you have a fix for this, on do I need to invest in a different saw? Any help you can provide would be appreciated.

Sincerely,

***** ****


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If that is a common problem and it looks like it would they may be inundated with such letters and may take quite a while before getting to yours. Probably the ticklish part is answering your letter and not admitting they made a defective product. 

This type of thing really aggravates me of products bought today. Engineers seem to have to take something that works and re-design them to where they don't, just to be different. Presently I have a Stihl saw and it drives me nuts to put the gas cap back on because of the screwy design of it. You have to line up the cap just right and insert it and then screw it closed instead of it just be threaded. Between it being nearly as hard to start as the Pouland and the caps there will be no more Stihl for me.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> If that is a common problem and it looks like it would they may be inundated with such letters and may take quite a while before getting to yours. Probably the ticklish part is answering your letter and not admitting they made a defective product.
> 
> This type of thing really aggravates me of products bought today. Engineers seem to have to take something that works and re-design them to where they don't, just to be different. Presently I have a Stihl saw and it drives me nuts to put the gas cap back on because of the screwy design of it. You have to line up the cap just right and insert it and then screw it closed instead of it just be threaded. Between it being nearly as hard to start as the Pouland and the caps there will be no more Stihl for me.


I would think 7 months would give them plenty of time to run it by their lawyers.....:shifty:

As to redesigning something that works - bought a gas can lately? :thumbdown:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Seven months might not be enough with 21st century customer service especially if they don't have a fix for it. If it were me I would probably grind that circular ring off around the bolt holes to where it was flat and use regular nuts on it like the saws used to. 

As far as the gas can, actually I've never bought one. What have they done? I've always put gas in empty lacquer thinner cans.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, there is a mod to mill out for the second stud and use 8 mm nuts instead of the crank knob. Probably the way I'll go. Point is I shouldn't have to - Poulan should come out with a fix.

As to gas cans, all the new cans have those asinine "vapor proof" nozzles that cause more spillage than the old style, and are an all around pita to use. And you can't buy a good gas can anymore.

For your reading :laughing: pleasure: 

http://www.gad.net/Blog/2012/11/22/one-mans-quest-for-gas-cans-that-dont-suck/

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general/ot-new-gas-can-spouts-252891/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, they have to do something about global warming especially since we had such a warm winter this year. :laughing: Make a good market for someone to make black market gas cans, light bulbs and paint sprayers to by-pass the environmental crack pots.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*just so we understand...*



Alchymist said:


> Yes, there is a mod to mill out for the second stud and use 8 mm nuts instead of the crank knob. Probably the way I'll go. Point is I shouldn't have to - Poulan should come out with a fix.


My Poulan has 2 studs with 2 nuts, and that works just fine. Is the issue that the knob doesn't stay tightened?
Do you still have to use a wrench on 1 nut? I don't understand the exact issue? 
Drill out for a second stud and be done with it, would be my approach, if that would work.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> My Poulan has 2 studs with 2 nuts, and that works just fine. Is the issue that the knob doesn't stay tightened?
> 
> The nut is cast in the black knob; it has a little pop up handle to turn it with, and the one nut is the only clamping action on the bar. I'm thinking it just doesn't allow it to be clamped tight enough to prevent bar movement.
> 
> ...


Point is no one should have to modify a new saw to make it functional. The manufacturer should step up and fix the problem, especially as it is somewhat of a safety problem.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

My poulan has that goofy adjustment setup too. It worked ok for a couple years then recently after using it for 15 minutes the chain is loose because the bar is loose. The adjustment rides on a metal hook driven by a plastic thumb wheel. Unfortunately I don't think the plastic tightener is durable. I plan on taking it apart and ordering replacement parts that I feel may be worn out. In the meantime I bought a stihl and I say what a difference. Two steel bolts to tighten the bar. I guess old fashion is better than newfangled easy adjust.


----------

